

Concept for New Lightweight Markup Language - Greduan
https://gist.github.com/Greduan/6540694

======
Greduan
The original concept will be modified in the future, reading it back I can
make some changes that will make it clearer.

It is meant to replace Markdown and yes, I have grabbed some inspiration from
Markdown itself and Textile.

All I'm doing is basically combining both of these and making it more powerful
with less and clearer markup.

Of course it's going to be developed to output the most recent HTML5.

